# Forma & sostanza



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Ciao a tutti, man mano che la mia situazione si normalizza, sto ricominciando a scrivere sul forum. Intanto mi sono letto quello che ho potuto, in particolar modo i pezzi del regolamento.
Volevo inserire un commento ma mi sono reso conto che sarei andato off topic, così ho aperto un nuovo thread.
Scrive la come sempre ineffabile Brunetta:


Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella discussione mia con Arcistufo, quest'ultimo ha sostenuto, argomentando, che l'opinione di un tradito era priva di valore perché derivante da astio.


Tra l'altro senza citarmi né quotare, atteggiamento che trovo tra il paraculo e lo scorretto, visto che oltretutto io ho fatto un discorso molto più ampio e articolato.
Detto questo, dato che questo forum non si chiama club del cucito, ma è imperniato attorno ad un tema piuttosto spinoso, come il tradimento, passiamo la questione che mi sta più a cuore.

Una frase bellissima, credo attribuibile a Gianfranco Funari ma non per questo meno bella, dice che quando "qualcuno é stronzo, mica gli puoi dire che è stupidino, gli devi proprio dire che è stronzo, sennò non si capisce.

Altrimenti quella che potrebbe essere una splendida discussione si riduce ad una melassa appiccicaticcia, e soprattutto il messaggio viene snaturato.
Riportandolo nel contesto attuale, se io dico a qualcuno che ha appena scoperto che la propria moglie che a lui non lo succhia più da anni, si fa lunghissime sessioni col maestro di Zumba, che é cornuto, invece di dirgli poverino sicuramente non avrai colto i segnali, viene meno il senso del messaggio, oppure no?

A me quando penso alle questioni di forma è sostanza, e di come la forma poi spesso ci porti ad autoingannarsi, mi viene sempre in mente questa scena della grande bellezza, che io trovo la più bella di tutto il film

https://youtu.be/ALdOE3PfqKg

La domanda che mi ponevo quindi era se fosse legittimo (giusto no, per carità, ma legittimo) usare toni forti quando si tratta di sbattere in faccia a qualcuno l'amara realtà.


----------



## disincantata (18 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, man mano che la mia situazione si normalizza, sto ricominciando a scrivere sul forum. Intanto mi sono letto quello che ho potuto, in particolar modo i pezzi del regolamento.
> Volevo inserire un commento ma mi sono reso conto che sarei andato off topic, così ho aperto un nuovo thread.
> Scrive la come sempre ineffabile Brunetta:
> 
> ...



Non so se ho capito, ma anche se chi tradisce e e' stronzo,e bisogna dirgli che è stronzo, poi bisogna mettere tutto su una bilancia, fare i conti con quello che si lascia, sentirsela   insomma di cambiare vIta o rimettere in sesto quella che si ha.

Altrimenti tutti i tradimenti scoperti  finirebbero con una separazione, si salverebbero pochissimi matrimoni.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> @_Arcistufo_: no, troll è anche chi si inserisce in una discussione esclusivamente per creare disturbo.


Questo mi interessa al punto che ci ho aperto un thread apposta. Quindi esemplificando:
Io sono su un forum, rispondo un po' tutto, mi interesso di svariate questioni, dopodiché entro (sempre esemplificando) su un thread in cui stanno scritte tutta una serie di cose che trovo delle cazzate bestiali,
oppure
trovo un utente X che scrive delle cazzate bestiali, e comincio a fargli notare che non tutti hanno la sua opinione.
Quelle che io ritengo siano cazzate bestiali continuano, a quel punto comincio a prendere palesemente per il culo gli autori delle suddette cazzate bestiali dato che sono già entrato in argomento, e non mi va di tornarci nuovamente.
secondo te sono un troll?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, man mano che la mia situazione si normalizza, sto ricominciando a scrivere sul forum. Intanto mi sono letto quello che ho potuto, in particolar modo i pezzi del regolamento.
> Volevo inserire un commento ma mi sono reso conto che sarei andato off topic, così ho aperto un nuovo thread.
> Scrive la come sempre ineffabile Brunetta:
> 
> ...


Secondo me si possono usare i toni forti se: sai bene chi hai di fronte e sei abbastanza certo che saranno utili, se hai una certa confidenza con chi hai di fronte 

adottare questo comportamento a prescindere lo trovo per lo più un modo per spostare l'attenzione su chi dà il "consiglio" che sul tema 

Per quanto mi riguarda credo di essere stata tranchant con [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] quando iniziò a scrivere la sua storia qui, perché l'atteggiamento che lui descriveva della moglie e il suo modo di reagire mi avevano fatto saltare la mosca al naso, non sono certa di averlo aiutato, anzi


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito, ma anche se chi tradisce e e' stronzo,e bisogna dirgli che è stronzo, poi bisogna mettere tutto su una bilancia, fare i conti con quello che si lascia, sentirsela   insomma di cambiare vIta o rimettere in sesto quella che si ha.
> 
> Altrimenti tutti i tradimenti scoperti  finirebbero con una separazione, si salverebbero pochissimi matrimoni.


Guarda, io è dal primo giorno che sono entrato qui dentro, che mi trovo a fare i conti con questo tipo di atteggiamento:
Se chi scrive è un tradito, allora i traditori sono una specie di tribù di velociraptor che predano i poveri inconsapevoli mariti e mogli che altrimenti non starebbero in giro ma tutti a casa a fare la calzetta o a cambiar lampadine.
Ora, io per formazione sono incline a pensare che se hai le corna sotto sotto te le meriti, ma è un mio modo di pensare che molti trovano sbagliato.
Sicuramente di gentucola meschina che resta con la moglie o il marito per questioni economiche, oppure per avere i calzini stirati, ma che intanto scambia fluidi in giro, troppa ce ne sarà.
Tutt'altro discorso, almeno a mio modo di pensare, a chi si tiene un marito o una moglie che non gli vanno più bene per i figli, perché quando la decisione di far saltare il banco coinvolge anche soggetti che non c'entrano nulla, il discorso cambia, ma per me è l'unico caso.
Quello che cerco di far passare, al di là del clima da spogliatoio, in cui sembra di essere traditi contro traditori, è che il mondo è fatto di storie. E di persone, non di categorie. Ci sono dei traditori che sono ottime persone persino col partner che tradiscono. Mentre ci sono dei traditi o delle tradite, che oltre a tenersi le corna dovrebbero anche stare a benedire il cielo per gli anni in cui sono stati benedetti dalla presenza del compagno accanto.
Ogni storia è un mondo a sè, con le sue regole e le sue contraddizioni. Poi è chiaro che se leggi tanti thread che si somigliano un po' tutti, ti viene facile pensare che alla fine siamo tutti uguali, soprattutto se qui ci caschi non da turista, ma da parte interessata, però poi chiacchieri, conosci le persone, che dietro un nickname molto spesso sono molto più reali che nella vita vera, e capisci che tutto sommato dietro tanti discorsi, soprattutto se fatti a caldo, ci sono un sacco di persone che ti fanno compagnia in questo mondo di segreti e bugie


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2016)

*....*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, man mano che la mia situazione si normalizza, sto ricominciando a scrivere sul forum. Intanto mi sono letto quello che ho potuto, in particolar modo i pezzi del regolamento.
> Volevo inserire un commento ma mi sono reso conto che sarei andato off topic, così ho aperto un nuovo thread.
> Scrive la come sempre ineffabile Brunetta:
> 
> ...


Confermo che anche x me quella è una scena capolavoro, vale da sola tutto il film.

Anzi, direi che la noia che bisogna sorbirsi x quel film (io l ho trovato noioso) è un prezzo più che onesto da pagare x veder quella scena


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, io è dal primo giorno che sono entrato qui dentro, che mi trovo a fare i conti con questo tipo di atteggiamento:
> Se chi scrive è un tradito, allora i traditori sono una specie di tribù di velociraptor che predano i poveri inconsapevoli mariti e mogli che altrimenti non starebbero in giro ma tutti a casa a fare la calzetta o a cambiar lampadine.
> Ora, io per formazione sono incline a pensare che se hai le corna sotto sotto te le meriti, ma è un mio modo di pensare che molti trovano sbagliato.
> Sicuramente di gentucola meschina che resta con la moglie o il marito per questioni economiche, oppure per avere i calzini stirati, ma che intanto scambia fluidi in giro, troppa ce ne sarà.
> ...


Boh io sono " tradita" ma i " traditori" mica mi stanno sul cavolo


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me si possono usare i toni forti se: sai bene chi hai di fronte e sei abbastanza certo che saranno utili, se hai una certa confidenza con chi hai di fronte
> 
> adottare questo comportamento a prescindere lo trovo per lo più un modo per spostare l'attenzione su chi dà il "consiglio" che sul tema
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda credo di essere stata tranchant con [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] quando iniziò a scrivere la sua storia qui, perché l'atteggiamento che lui descriveva della moglie e il suo modo di reagire mi avevano fatto saltare la mosca al naso, non sono certa di averlo aiutato, anzi


Sul fatto che molto spesso nei Flame ci sia un bello sfoggio di ego & Super Io sono d'accordo con te, anche se tutto sommato penso che ognuno abbia il suo stile è il bello di un forum sia proprio nel coro più che nelle singole voci.
Poi non penso tu sia una persona a cui salta la mosca al naso a prescindere. Ci saranno cose e situazioni emotive e modi di porsi che non ti piacciono. Ti faccio il mio esempio con Brunetta. Io ovviamente non la conosco, ma in un mese e mezzo scarsissimo di frequentazione online, mi sono fatto un'idea di lei assolutamente orripilante. Questo comporta che io ogni volta che Brunetta scrive io faccia uno sforzo di volontà per depurare qualunque mia risposta da eventuali preconcetti.
Questo non implica che ogni volta che io legga un tradito che scrive male di chi gli ha reso la testa pesante, automaticamente mi metto a fare il tifo per la banda dei traditori, però ovviamente quello che penso di base della categoria, tende a trasparire. Per fortuna posso evitare di preoccuparmene più di tanto perché il coro controbilancia la mia singola voce.

Tu sei pentita di aver massacrato così tanto il povero danny, o pensi che lui abbia trovato comunque conforto in tante altre voci altre che nella tua?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sul fatto che molto spesso nei Flame ci sia un bello sfoggio di ego & Super Io sono d'accordo con te, anche se tutto sommato penso che ognuno abbia il suo stile è il bello di un forum sia proprio nel coro più che nelle singole voci.
> Poi non penso tu sia una persona a cui salta la mosca al naso a prescindere. Ci saranno cose e situazioni emotive e modi di porsi che non ti piacciono. Ti faccio il mio esempio con Brunetta. Io ovviamente non la conosco, ma in un mese e mezzo scarsissimo di frequentazione online, mi sono fatto un'idea di lei assolutamente orripilante. Questo comporta che io ogni volta che Brunetta scrive io faccia uno sforzo di volontà per depurare qualunque mia risposta da eventuali preconcetti.
> Questo non implica che ogni volta che io legga un tradito che scrive male di chi gli ha reso la testa pesante, automaticamente mi metto a fare il tifo per la banda dei traditori, però ovviamente quello che penso di base della categoria, tende a trasparire. Per fortuna posso evitare di preoccuparmene più di tanto perché il coro controbilancia la mia singola voce.
> 
> ...


Se non ricordo male [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ha più volte scritto che non aveva apprezzato molto certi toni forti,

io avevo scritto convinta che una   " sgrullata" come si dice dalle mie parti, gli avrebbe fatto bene, temo non sia stato così 

concordo do con te che se ci si fa un'idea iniziale di una certa persona poi non è facile sfrondare là mente da preconcetti e magari risulta difficile anche leggerla con serenità


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh io sono " tradita" ma i " traditori" mica mi stanno sul cavolo


serve forza d'animo per non tifare...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> serve forza d'animo per non tifare...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Boh io ho conosciuto bene i miei traditori e su di loro magari qualche giudizio sento di darlo 
non mi sento di tifare a prescindere 
mi devo basare  su ciò che viene scritto e comprendo che ognuno scrive secondo la Sua visione della storia, quindi se posso evito di dire a prescindere " povero tradito, meschino traditore" 
per capirci se una coppia che si è tradita approdasse qui a raccontare la loro storia son certa emergerebbero incongruenze tra i fatti e le motivazioni  insomma leggeremmo due storie in parte piuttosto diverse


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh io ho conosciuto bene i miei traditori e su di loro magari qualche giudizio sento di darlo
> non mi sento di tifare a prescindere
> mi devo basare  su ciò che viene scritto e comprendo che ognuno scrive secondo la Sua visione della storia, quindi se posso evito di dire a prescindere " povero tradito, meschino traditore"
> per capirci se una coppia che si è tradita approdasse qui a raccontare la loro storia son certa emergerebbero incongruenze tra i fatti e le motivazioni  insomma leggeremmo due storie in parte piuttosto diverse


Premessa validissima, tanto più che in questo campo non c'è una definizione assoluta di giusto e sbagliato.
Però, se è vero come è vero che qui ci si arriva (se non sei un turista) in seguito ad un momento di crisi, è vero pure che il confronto con gli altri serve anche a impedire che uno se la racconti più di tanto. Altrimenti ti trovi quelli che vengono soltanto in cerca di conferme alla loro visione, che oltre a scassarti l'anima con le loro storie, si incazzano pure se non la pensi come loro.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Premessa validissima, tanto più che in questo campo non c'è una definizione assoluta di giusto e sbagliato.
> Però, se è vero come è vero che qui ci si arriva (se non sei un turista) in seguito ad un momento di crisi, è vero pure che il confronto con gli altri serve anche a impedire che uno se la racconti più di tanto. Altrimenti ti trovi quelli che vengono soltanto in cerca di conferme alla loro visione, che oltre a scassarti l'anima con le loro storie, si incazzano pure se non la pensi come loro.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Da tradita indubbiamente ti confermo che un po' c'è se la racconta, almeno all'inizio quando arriva la tegola in testa 
poi le reazioni  cambiano di storia in storia, io per esempio ho troncato ma per me è stato più semplice non avendo con quella persona iniziato convivenza, né figli ect ect 
in presenza di figli per dire non so cosa avrei deciso di fare 

quello che ho verificato anche leggendo qui è che se il tradito/a sceglie di raccontarcela per un tempo più o meno infinito non ci sono " sgrulloni" che risultino utili, si resta nel guscio degli alibi e della disistima


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] su, siamo seri. Piantala di fare la maestrina. Ho 3 Rossi e tutti tuoi. per fortuna in mezzo ad un sacco di smeraldi... Ho scritto che ti ritengo una persona orripilante DA CIÒ CHE SCRIVI. Mi sembra una frase più che educata. Se ti senti chiamata in causa rispondi nel merito invece di porti in modo furbescamente scorretto dietro le quinte. Sarai mica una di quelle che vuole il si al referendum?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ha più volte scritto che non aveva apprezzato molto certi toni forti,
> 
> io avevo scritto convinta che una   " sgrullata" come si dice dalle mie parti, gli avrebbe fatto bene, temo non sia stato così [emoji14]
> 
> concordo do con te che se ci si fa un'idea iniziale di una certa persona poi non è facile sfrondare là mente da preconcetti e magari risulta difficile anche leggerla con serenità


È complicato essere obiettivi. Molto meglio essere dichiaratamente parziali, ma leali e  trasparenti, piuttosto che piombare dall'alto facendo finta di essere persone migliori di ciò che siamo, anche perché su un forum come questo non ci crede nessuno

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spot (18 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo mi interessa al punto che ci ho aperto un thread apposta. Quindi esemplificando:
> Io sono su un forum, rispondo un po' tutto, mi interesso di svariate questioni, dopodiché entro (sempre esemplificando) su un thread in cui stanno scritte tutta una serie di cose che trovo delle cazzate bestiali,
> oppure
> trovo un utente X che scrive delle cazzate bestiali, e comincio a fargli notare che non tutti hanno la sua opinione.
> ...


No, secondo me sei uno che non ha molto rispetto dell'opinione dell'altro.
Non sempre è necessario mostrare rispetto, effettivamente, soprattutto se rispetto non c'è.

Però, ovviamente, se scrivo per mancare di rispetto a te o a quel che dici, lo devo fare con un minimo di cognizione di causa. Posso aspettarmi che mi venga risposto con la stessa identica mancanza di rispetto, ad esempio. Ma soprattutto non posso pretendere di aver ragione su di te attraverso la mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No, secondo me sei uno che non ha molto rispetto dell'opinione dell'altro.
> Non sempre è necessario mostrare rispetto, effettivamente, soprattutto se rispetto non c'è.
> 
> Però, ovviamente, se scrivo per mancare di rispetto a te o a quel che dici, lo devo fare con un minimo di cognizione di causa. Posso aspettarmi che mi venga risposto con la stessa identica mancanza di rispetto, ad esempio. Ma soprattutto non posso pretendere di aver ragione su di te attraverso la mancanza di rispetto.


 la ragione o ce l'hai, o non ce l'hai. La ragione è il fine, il linguaggio il mezzo. (sempre che avere ragione possa essere considerato un fine valido, perfino su un forum).
Il mio ragionamento, in realtà, è diametralmente apposto, quasi speculare al tuo. Il concetto è che non devi avere paura di mostrare mancanza di rispetto, quando dall'altra parte ti ritrovi ad avere concetti così palesemente sbagliati da ritenere offensivo che l'altra parte cerchi di farli passare. Poi questa ovviamente è solo la mia opinione

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spot (18 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> la ragione o ce l'hai, o non ce l'hai. La ragione è il fine, il linguaggio il mezzo. (sempre che avere ragione possa essere considerato un fine valido, perfino su un forum).
> Il mio ragionamento, in realtà, è diametralmente apposto, quasi speculare al tuo. Il concetto è che non devi avere paura di mostrare mancanza di rispetto, quando dall'altra parte ti ritrovi ad avere concetti così palesemente sbagliati da ritenere offensivo che l'altra parte cerchi di farli passare. Poi questa ovviamente è solo la mia opinione
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Aver ragione sull'altro, o dell'altro, ovvero dimostrare la mia tesi.
Che poi la ragione possa esser indipendente dai mezzi usati, ci mancherebbe.

Comunque hai ragione carneval, in realtà la mancanza di rispetto si declina in maniere diverse. 
Ma una cosa è porsi in maniera stupidamente canzonatoria, una cosa è l'attacco, anche sardonico e del tutto irrispettoso, ma diretto.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Aver ragione sull'altro, o dell'altro, ovvero dimostrare la mia tesi.
> Che poi la ragione possa esser indipendente dai mezzi usati, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Comunque hai ragione carneval, in realtà la mancanza di rispetto si declina in maniere diverse.
> Ma una cosa è porsi in maniera stupidamente canzonatoria, una cosa è l'attacco, anche sardonico e del tutto irrispettoso, ma diretto.


Certo che sì, però secondo me i troll, a meno che non lo siano di professione, si autoeliminano da soli

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (18 Settembre 2016)

Mah... Toni forti o meno forti.... Secondo me la forma segue la sostanza, nel senso che se l'intento non è quello di dileggiare l'interlocutore si capisce. E se non si capisce e' un fraintendimento che prima o poi si risolve da se'. Poi ci sono persone che - a prescindere dalle loro migliori intenzioni - magari non sono nelle nostre "corde". Li' probabilmente bisogna imparare ad evitarsi.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... Toni forti o meno forti.... Secondo me la forma segue la sostanza, nel senso che se l'intento non è quello di dileggiare l'interlocutore si capisce. E se non si capisce e' un fraintendimento che prima o poi si risolve da se'. Poi ci sono persone che - a prescindere dalle loro migliori intenzioni - magari non sono nelle nostre "corde". Li' probabilmente bisogna imparare ad evitarsi.


Facile con chi scrive poco

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (18 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Facile con chi scrive pocoInviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma no, facile con chiunque. Che se voglio anche attaccar rissa con uno che mi ignora, alla fine divento pure io arcistufa di farlo. A maggior ragione se alla base non ci sono ragioni particolari, ma solo linguaggi inconciliabili.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no, facile con chiunque. Che se voglio anche attaccar rissa con uno che mi ignora, alla fine divento pure io arcistufa di farlo. A maggior ragione se alla base non ci sono ragioni particolari, ma solo linguaggi inconciliabili.


Se ad esempio io ora ti rispondessi iniziando con un

Facile un cazzo!

Lo capisce anche un gatto che voglio attaccar briga e provocarti 

Infatti la "forma" usata, nell esempio, porta con se la sostanza che devo affermare la mia "non facilità" screditando e irridendo la tua dichiarata "facilità"

Non è mica vietato usar simili espressioni....

Ma non è vietato nemmeno sgamare e porre in evidenza la sostanza che ci sta dietro, x chi legge..


----------



## Foglia (18 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se ad esempio io ora ti rispondessi iniziando con un
> 
> Facile un cazzo!
> 
> Lo capisce anche un gatto che voglio attaccar briga e provocati


Tu?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu?


No.. Era un esempio di forma/sostanza


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu?


 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] killer mode: on.
ma chi sei? Ned Flanders?
:rotfl:


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] killer mode: on.
> ma chi sei? Ned Flanders?
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Non so.. 
Chi è questo tale...?


----------



## Foglia (18 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.. Era un esempio di forma/sostanza



Con te questo esempio mica regge troppo. Però vedi, e' soggettivo. Altri magari non la pensano come me. E allora forse in quella forma /sostanza entra proprio la percezione esterna, come reale protagonista


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so..
> Chi è questo tale...?


un tipo educato e avverso al turpiloquio.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spot (18 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se ad esempio io ora ti rispondessi iniziando con un
> 
> Facile un cazzo!
> 
> Lo capisce anche un gatto che voglio attaccar briga e provocarti


"Facile un cazzo" è provocare?
Stiamo apposto.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> un tipo educato e avverso al turpiloquio.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


ah..  ,.. ma io posso sfoderarti un repertorio che impallidisci .. non è mica un problema, so fare anche io

è una scelta libera


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> "Facile un cazzo" è provocare?
> Stiamo apposto.


certamente che lo è, se è in replica ad esempio a un mio post dove dico che una cosa è facile

puoi dire.. 

"mah.. per me non è facile un cazzo sta cosa sai..?"

e allora non provochi

perché devi screditarmi per affermarti? se sei forte del tuo pensiero non ne hai bisogno


----------



## Spot (18 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> certamente che lo è, se è in replica ad esempio a un mio post dove dico che una cosa è facile
> 
> puoi dire..
> 
> ...


Oddio, se ti senti screditato da una frase del genere per me il problema è tuo, invece.
Ti scredito se ti dico che sei un coglione, non se ti contraddico in maniera dura.

Il neretto, poi, è da mani nei capelli.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> se sei forte del tuo pensiero non ne hai bisogno


se sei forte nel tuo pensiero e non ti serve il confronto, non stai qui.
se sei forte nel tuo pensiero e ti serve il confronto, magari trovi chi instaura un dialogo tra sordi. E devi rompere uno schema. Oltretutto questo (il forum) è un contesto  particolare: qui tra attacchi alle idee e attacchi alla persona (o al punto di vista) si fa spesso confusione


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> se sei forte nel tuo pensiero e non ti serve il confronto, non stai qui.
> se sei forte nel tuo pensiero e ti serve il confronto, magari trovi chi instaura un dialogo tra sordi. E devi rompere uno schema. Oltretutto questo (il forum) è un contesto  particolare: qui tra attacchi alle idee e attacchi alla persona (o al punto di vista) si fa spesso confusione


Non sono d accordo
Il pensiero forte è proprio quello che desidera confronto, e non nasce sul discredito del pensiero altrui.

È forte di suo

Il pensiero debole deve rafforzarsi sul discredito di altri pensieri, ed è mediocre all' origine, si rafforza col consenso

Pensiero forte, preciso, non vuol dir pensiero giusto, ma pensiero proprio.

Il confronto non vuol dire: ho vinto io, hai vinto tu.

Vuol dire saperlo spiegare e averlo ben chiaro in se

Questo è un lusso che consente il confronto.

E poi il pensiero si può anche cambiare, la sua forza sta proprio nel fatto che non è immutabile

Certo è che se a un mio pensiero tu replichi con un: che cazzo dici??

Non è che io dico: ah.. Toh.. Che cazzo dico? Eh si.. È vero, che cazzata!

Questo non è confronto.

Ma quando mi capita comincio a divertirmi, generalmente


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d accordo
> Il pensiero forte è proprio quello che desidera confronto, e non nasce sul discredito del pensiero altrui.
> 
> È forte di suo
> ...


certo che quando capita cominci a divertirti. Sennò uno starebbe su facebook.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> certo che quando capita cominci a divertirti. Sennò uno starebbe su facebook.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Si 
Si diverte un po meno chi mi è venuto a cercare..  ma tant'è....

Quando si è stronzi si è stronzi, c'è poco da fare..


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oddio, se ti senti screditato da una frase del genere per me il problema è tuo, invece.
> Ti scredito se ti dico che sei un coglione, non se ti contraddico in maniera dura.
> 
> Il neretto, poi, è da mani nei capelli.


mi sono spiegato male (non ti discredito)
non hai capito un cazzo tanto per cambiare (ti discredito)

giusto per spiegare una premessa a questo post come potrebbe essere

e proseguo il post...
quello che hai nerettato e che avevo scritto non è affatto discreditante.. e l'ho scritto apposta per dimostrare che si può dir tranqullamente cazzo figa merda, stronzo, deficiente, senza discreditare nessuno.

il problema non son le parolacce ma verso chi si indirizzano e perché

quanto al discredito... 

io non mi discredito proprio per nulla... (non so se era chiaro)

il problema (e non so se ero stato chiaro prima) è di chi HA BISOGNO di discreditare un'idea o una sensazione altrui per affermare disperatamente una propria, ed utilizza talvolta o spesso questa modalità anche involontariamente


----------



## Spot (18 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> mi sono spiegato male (non ti discredito)
> non hai capito un cazzo tanto per cambiare (ti discredito)
> 
> giusto per spiegare una premessa a questo post come potrebbe essere
> ...


Appunto.
Non hai capito un cazzo tanto per cambiare (ti discredito, o ti attacco)
Sei un idiota (idem)

Invece:
Col cazzo che è facile
Hai scritto una cazzata
etc.
Non sono discreditanti.

Per il semplice motivo che le prime due frasi si rivolgono alla persona, le seconde due ai contenuti.

Il resto del tuo post non c'entra un tubo con quello che stavo scrivendo (e nemmeno questa è una frase discreditante).
A parte il fatto che se ti senti discreditato da un'espressione non discreditante sei tu che fai confusione, non è l'altro che "sente il bisogno di".


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Non hai capito un cazzo tanto per cambiare (ti discredito, o ti attacco)
> Sei un idiota (idem)
> 
> ...


per ME i due neretti sono discreditanti...

PER ME

e poiché so di cosa parlo (roba mia) , non mi limito a enunciare la mia idea, ma se ti va lo posso anche spiegare..

il confronto PER ME è appunto questo... "spiegare" non "enunciare"

se ti va lo spiego, dimmi tu..


----------



## Spot (18 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> per ME i due neretti sono discreditanti...
> 
> PER ME
> 
> ...


Io infatti ho argomentato, non enunciato:


Spot ha detto:


> Per il semplice motivo che le prime due frasi si rivolgono alla persona, le seconde due ai contenuti.


E non è un "PER ME", perchè è una constatazione abbastanza banale e obbiettiva.

Se poi vuoi aggiungere qualcosa e ti va di spiegare, spiega. Siamo su un forum, sta a te scegliere cosa scrivere o no


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io infatti ho argomentato, non enunciato:
> 
> E non è un "PER ME", perchè è una constatazione abbastanza banale e obbiettiva.
> 
> Se poi vuoi aggiungere qualcosa e ti va di spiegare, spiega. Siamo su un forum, sta a te scegliere cosa scrivere o no


volentieri.. 
tu dici giustamente che si rivolgono ai contenuti le 2 frasi, ed è vero.. condivido
si rivolgono ai contenuti denigrandoli (col cazzo che... hai scritto una cazzata..)

ora.. se io penso una cosa, si presume che il pensiero sia il prodotto di un ragionamento cerebrale
si presume.. anche se a volte non è detto

se mi scrivi, in risposta a un mio pensiero esordendo con: "hai scritto una cazzata" è come tu mi dicessi in pratica: "questo pensiero è frutto di un ragionamento del cazzo"

il problema è che non ti interessi minimamente del ragionamento, ma solo di denigrarne pubblicamente il prodotto, molto spesso senza contrapporre nulla.

né un TUO ragionamento né UN TUO prodotto finale 

questo non è confronto.

confronto è chiedere, non sentenziare

OVVIAMENTE per me


----------



## Spot (18 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> volentieri..
> tu dici giustamente che si rivolgono ai contenuti le 2 frasi, ed è vero.. condivido
> si rivolgono ai contenuti denigrandoli (col cazzo che... hai scritto una cazzata..)
> 
> ...


Stai mettendo insieme due cose diverse. Guarda un po':






_Stai ragionando a cazzo, perchè dai per scontato che due cose di fatto indipendenti l'una dall'altra siano invece sempre e comunque legate: la mancanza di argomentazione e il modo in cui si esprime il disaccordo.

Puoi esprimere disaccordo in maniera anche molto delicata, ma sempre sottolineando il tuo totale disinteresse per lo scambio di opinioni. Ti faccio un esempio:



Skorpio: "Lo sfondo di questo forum è nero"
Spot: "Quel che dici, per me, è totalmente falso."

Analizziamo questa simpatica frase:
- il "per me" è totalmente pleonastico. Sottolinea che è Spot ad esprimere il pensiero, ma dato che non si sta trattando del gatto di Schrodinger e la tesi di Skorpio e Spot si autoescludono, il "per me" non toglie che Spot stia ponendo il suo enunciato come assoluto.
- Spot non argomenta, dimostrando totale disinteresse riguardo al perchè a Skorpio sto benedetto sfondo appaia nero (avrà gli occhiali da sole? Un problema di schermi regolati male?), se ci ha ragionato o meno. In pratica, per Spot l'opinione di Skorpio non ha nessun valore.
Quindi chiusura al confronto. E pure denigrazione dell'opinione di Skorpio, se vuoi metterla così (anche se io non userei mai il termine denigrare riferito a un contraddittorio di opinioni)



Altri esempi:

Skorpio: "Lo sfondo di questo forum è nero"
Spot: "Che cazzata"

Forma diversa, stesso contenuto. Chiusura al confronto.



Skorpio: "Lo sfondo di questo forum è nero"
Spot: "Per me è una cazzata"

Idem sopra.



Skorpio: "Lo sfondo di questo forum è nero"
Spot: "Che cazzata. Se vai nel codice sorgente vedrai che c'è scritto #FFFFFF, che corrisponde al colore bianco."

Forma diversa, ma apertura al confronto.


_


----------



## Eratò (19 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, man mano che la mia situazione si normalizza, sto ricominciando a scrivere sul forum. Intanto mi sono letto quello che ho potuto, in particolar modo i pezzi del regolamento.
> Volevo inserire un commento ma mi sono reso conto che sarei andato off topic, così ho aperto un nuovo thread.
> Scrive la come sempre ineffabile Brunetta:
> 
> ...


Io chiamo stronzo chi conosco nel reale,persone che ho conosciuto bene e con cui ho confidenza e molto spesso me stessa(quando ovviamente voglio usare il termine nel senso in cui descrivi tu)....Qui non chiamo stronzo nessuno perchè non lo conosco e non conosco nemmeno l'altra "campana".Metti in conto che i traditi che arrivano qui arrivano sbalorditi ,in una "nebbia" e nella balia degli eventi per cui ci sta chi possa chiudersi a riccio di fronte ad un linguaggio forte,chi può argomentare,chi può sparire e chi può mandarti a fanculo e non risponderti più annulando l'effetto "ragioniamoci su".Non siamo tutti uguali e in situazioni fragili (come quelle dei freschi traditi) ognuno reagisce a modo suo...poi ti assicuro che chi scopre il tradimento già si sente un po stronzo di suo eh?Dipende....In ogni caso conosco anche dei traditi che son stati dei pezzi di merda e dei traditori che erano delle brave persone.È qui che è importante il contesto,la conoscenza nel reale.Nel virtuale non è facile puntare il dito e dire "se lo meritava" per cui evito.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Stai mettendo insieme due cose diverse. Guarda un po':
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono d accordo su tutto il tuo post.
Gli esempi che hai riportato, tranne l ultimo, indicano un totale disinteresse al confronto da parte del replicante.

Ma proprio per questo non ha senso parlare di confronto in molti interventi di molte persone, che probabilmente non lo ricercano affatto.

Togliendo la finalità del confronto, come abbiamo detto, il post di replica è solo funzionale a dichiarare una posizione contrapposta.

E ogni allusione denigratoria al post a cui si risponde ha nei fatti la sola finalità di rafforzare la propria posizione, screditando il precedente intervento, e non argomentando

skorpio: lo sfondo è nero

Spot: che cazzata! (Non è nero, non mi interessa saper perché lo vedi nero, ma faccio peggio: stabilisco di arbitrio che la tua è una cazzata e la mia una visione corretta) 
Quindi il tuo cervello ragiona a cazzo - offesa alla persona - e chiamata a raccolta di adesione alla attività denigratoria

X: quoto spot

Y: of course my dear sister

Z: secondo me skorpio ultimamente e" di umore nero 

Perfezionamento dell attività denigratoria. 

Il fatto per cui io lo vedo nero e tu a colori resta un mistero

Dibattito, discussione, arricchimento reciproco? Ma quando mai


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, io è dal primo giorno che sono entrato qui dentro, che mi trovo a fare i conti con questo tipo di atteggiamento:
> Se chi scrive è un tradito, allora i traditori sono una specie di tribù di velociraptor che predano i poveri inconsapevoli mariti e mogli che altrimenti non starebbero in giro ma tutti a casa a fare la calzetta o a cambiar lampadine.
> Ora, io per formazione sono incline a pensare che se hai le corna sotto sotto te le meriti, ma è un mio modo di pensare che molti trovano sbagliato.
> Sicuramente di gentucola meschina che resta con la moglie o il marito per questioni economiche, oppure per avere i calzini stirati, ma che intanto scambia fluidi in giro, troppa ce ne sarà.
> ...


Bravissimo.
Aggiungo che qui spesso si ha questo atteggiamento anche nei confronti di altri aspetti della vita di coppia e dei convincimenti personali.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me si possono usare i toni forti se: sai bene chi hai di fronte e sei abbastanza certo che saranno utili, se hai una certa confidenza con chi hai di fronte
> 
> adottare questo comportamento a prescindere lo trovo per lo più un modo per spostare l'attenzione su chi dà il "consiglio" che sul tema
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda credo di essere stata tranchant con @_danny_ quando iniziò a scrivere la sua storia qui, perché l'atteggiamento che lui descriveva della moglie e il suo modo di reagire *mi avevano fatto saltare la mosca al naso*, non sono certa di averlo aiutato, anzi



Lo farebbero anche a me adesso, probabilmente.
Perché ci sono passato, perché ho elaborato certi comportamenti, perché all'inizio ero sotto shock.
Non ho ricordi di te negativi, in fin dei conti esprimevi la tua opinione, ed è grazie al confronto, anche duro, con chi ha saputo farmi vedere altri punti di vista che non il mio su cui mi ero arroccato che sono riuscito a comprendere meglio il tutto. e a bypassare la negazione.
Poi ci fu anche chi in quella prima discussione diede solo fiato al suo ego, certo.
Ognuno va sul forum per motivi propri.
Fa male sentirsi dare del coglione o del porco da uno sconosciuto quando tu già non stai bene?
Sì, perché sei già debole, è come il cretino di turno che mette il dito sulla piaga o quello che dice al depresso "su con la vita, ma come fai a essere così!".
Ma alla fine quello che conta è il risultato, e c'è stato.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lo farebbero anche a me adesso, probabilmente.
> Perché ci sono passato, perché ho elaborato certi comportamenti, perché all'inizio ero sotto shock.
> Non ho ricordi di te negativi, in fin dei conti esprimevi la tua opinione, ed è grazie al confronto, anche duro, con chi ha saputo farmi vedere altri punti di vista che non il mio su cui mi ero arroccato che sono riuscito a comprendere meglio il tutto. e a bypassare la negazione.
> Poi ci fu anche chi in quella prima discussione diede solo fiato al suo ego, certo.
> ...


Bene :up:


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, io è dal primo giorno che sono entrato qui dentro, che mi trovo a fare i conti con questo tipo di atteggiamento:
> *Se chi scrive è un tradito, allora i traditori sono una specie di tribù di velociraptor che predano i poveri inconsapevoli mariti e mogli che altrimenti non starebbero in giro ma tutti a casa a fare la calzetta o a cambiar lampadine.
> Ora, io per formazione sono incline a pensare che se hai le corna sotto sotto te le meriti, ma è un mio modo di pensare che molti trovano sbagliato.*
> Sicuramente di gentucola meschina che resta con la moglie o il marito per questioni economiche, oppure per avere i calzini stirati, ma che intanto scambia fluidi in giro, troppa ce ne sarà.
> ...



Ne sei convinto?
A me sembra che ci siano tanti modi di pensare diversi, sia da parte di persone che sono state tradite sia da parte di altri che hanno tradito. 
Poi ci sono anche tante persone che in diversi momenti della vita sono state tradite e in altre hanno tradito.
Non vedo fazioni così nette, in questo momento.
Sul secondo: ma no, nessuno si "merita le corna".
Non siamo negli anni 60. Oggi si tradisce perché si è attratti da un'altra persona e si preferisce cogliere al volo questa opportunità di vivere un'esperienza piacevole (per chi la fa, certo). 
I matrimoni sono - da sempre - un po' noiosi e avari di passione.
C'è chi si abitua, chi invece non ce la fa.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Bravissimo.
> Aggiungo che qui spesso si ha questo atteggiamento anche nei confronti di altri aspetti della vita di coppia e dei convincimenti personali.


Ti sono mancato vero presidé? 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma alla fine quello che conta è il risultato, e c'è stato.


Pienamente d'accordo


----------

